# Help On Camping Car Infos Usb



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Ordered a new camping car infos USB stick. It said it didn't have the google maps on the stick but when for instance you go into a department in France, it doesn't display a basic map showing where all the aires are positioned. On the old DVD version this worked perfect. Am I doing something wrong?
Derek


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Help


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

When I last looked a few weeks back the camping car infos site indicates that the stick does not work properly with Windows 7 if that is your OS.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm running it on Windows 7 fine, but I have the downloaded copy not USB, but it is (technically) the same.

If you have Autoroute you can download the GPS datapoints - though my already created autoroute files have these already generated - see my download page.

Guessing completely, it "may" be down to some security blip accessing the USB. 

If you are computer-savvy-ish, create a folder on your latop (e.g. c:\ccinfo) - and copy the entire contents to this folder. This makes it the same as what I have. Then try to double click "index.htm" from c:\ccinfo or c:\ccinfo\cle usb cci (depends how it copied)

The other possibility is down to your browser settings. Try openning the index up in another browser if you have multiple ones installed.

Failing that, errr... just post here.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I have just checked the camping car infos site and the Windows 7 reference is no longer there.

There is a help file on the site for USB users which shows what the new USB can do.

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/...ww.campingcar-infos.com/aide/aide_cle_usb.htm


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks guys, after having another study at it, looks like to me the stick just gives me the information, coordintates, photos and comments on all the aires. I now need to download the POIs to my garmin sat nav and I guess I look on my sat nav to find the nearest aires and then check with the stick for the info of the aires.
Derek


----------



## donegal5 (Sep 11, 2010)

ActiveCampers said:


> I'm running it on Windows 7 fine, but I have the downloaded copy not USB, but it is (technically) the same.
> 
> If you have Autoroute you can download the GPS datapoints - though my already created autoroute files have these already generated - see my download page.
> 
> ...


hi, can the the downloaded version you have still be bought through their site, or even the DVD version?


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

donegal5 said:


> ActiveCampers said:
> 
> 
> > I'm running it on Windows 7 fine, but I have the downloaded copy not USB, but it is (technically) the same.
> ...


Yes.

The ccInfo database is one of the few things I buy. See http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...r-infos.com/USB.php&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=imvns for the translated version.

For 8 euros its a bargain. The current version ties in with my GPS database free download for autoroute etc

(edit: All versions, USB or download are, I beleive, the same. You can copy the USB to laptop; copy the download to your own USB. DVD was the same, you could just copy it to laptop)


----------

